# Reupholstery again



## smick

Still looking at this as an option. Has anyone encountered this outfit, and if so whaddya think ?
http://www.caravanupholstery.co.uk

Any info very welcome.

Smick


----------



## urbanracer

Yes,3 cruiser boats upholstery done by Bob first class jobs better than my new motorhome,much much better.
Just look on his site to see quality of work.


----------



## bigcats30

what sort of prices do these guys charge?? (I understand we all have different sizes taste etc but a ball park would be nice)


----------



## urbanracer

It will be best to get a quote,depends what you want,cost of material chosen etc for me I felt quality job and good/fair price.


----------



## rosalan

We had our van re-upholstered last year and price seems to be a big issue (often is). Regal seem to do a good job with few disappointed customers but sometimes charge a little more than others. We had ours done by Careavan who did a fine job but a re-visit was needed to clear up a couple of issues. If you are a member of MMM club you get a good discount from them.
There are usually several upholsterers at Motorhome shows where you can compare their quality and prices.
Cheers
Alan


----------



## bigcats30

So what did you pay??

3 4 5 hundred quid??


----------



## rosalan

The price depends upon how much work they do. We had a complete refit; seats (all), curtains, carpets, bed covers and all the odd panels that you forget are there. £1500. Some companies will do all of this in one day, we took two and a short re-visit.
Alan


----------



## bigcats30

rosalan said:


> The price depends upon how much work they do. We had a complete refit; seats (all), curtains, carpets, bed covers and all the odd panels that you forget are there. £1500. Some companies will do all of this in one day, we took two and a short re-visit.
> Alan


Thank you for the info Alan


----------



## smick

Rang Careavan last week (Friday) , and was promised a quote. Nothing yet - if they don't want the work, they're headed in the right direction.....


----------



## tyreman1

We're in the process of shopping around to brighten up our Burstner,lovely van but the upholstery looks like my grannies front room,so far have been quoted £1600 for large u shaped lounge and front seats recovered,going to brighten the old girl up with a bit of blue and white tuck n roll....like to get the price down a bit though.


----------



## pneumatician

Regal did ours in one day 6 years ago. 08.00 start and 15.00 finish we just sat and read and they plied us with tea and coffee. 
Well satisfied to date. The cab seats were preprepared and just had to be fitted. The bench seats etc made from scratch on the day.


Steve


----------

